

Fireball – Hackable HTML5 game engine inspired by Unity - julee04
http://fireball-x.com/en/

======
invaliduser
WOW! This looks like a great project!

Am I the only one though that tried the Duang Duang Sheep demo game at the
bottom of the frontpage, and couldn't even pass the first pipe?

